# Need Help moving forward



## grayson (Jul 7, 2009)

I bought my first road bike at the beginning of '09. I rode 10, 15, 20, 25 mi. rides, slowly building. At first I didn't put much time in --- maybe 4-6 hours a week. A few months later I was more focused, less of a newbie, and determined to get better. I'm riding 10-13 hrs a week. I live in a mixed terrain area, but my normal ride will have 2,000 ft. to 4,000 ft. of climbing.

I don't know where I exist next to other cyclists. I plan to start racing the next collegiate season. My rides have mostly been solo, or with a slower friend.

My rides are usually L3 and L4 pace, excluding my recovery rides.

How should I continue training? What types of rides, training sessions, mileage or time do I need to be putting in?

Thanks


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

find a local club / team or at least a bike shop hammerfest group ride. start riding with them.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Dec 21, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> find a local club / team or at least a bike shop hammerfest group ride. start riding with them.


The local hammerfest is a great idea, ive recently dropped one of my solo days to ride one again(although now im the one who hammers  . Fast group rides are great physically, they are great mentally and for confidence, especially since you dont know how you rank yet, are good for group skills and learning to read and work with other riders before you actually race. I could go on for hours but they are great tools. Also dont let cycling snobbery deter you on these(im not sure what its like in US) but as you get better you'll earn the respect.

Keep doing what you're doing, race, learn more racing, learn more etc you will continue to adapt you're training to what is needed. I couldnt have imagined the training and speed i have now a year ago, but my body was capable of neither the speed or the km's so i never pushed it too hard. Take advice here and from fellow riders, but dont go bite off more than you can chew in training etc. Cycling is a power/endurance sport combined with alot of thinking and tactics, both of these can only be developed over time so dont rush it. 
Im thankfull to actually read these types of forums and sit back and have a plan for the longer term rather than get scared by the speed and ability of others, and finally im one of those guys that people so wow he's quick rather than saying damn they're quick.


----------



## grayson (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah I will definitely like to get some pack experience in, and I'll have that opportunity come September when I move into my new place. I plan to join the city club as well as ride with the school.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Since it's the end of the season, just do the group rides and have fun. Start more dedicated training this December, and up the intensity in January/February.

No need to be doing sprint workouts in the middle of August.


----------



## grayson (Jul 7, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> Since it's the end of the season, just do the group rides and have fun. Start more dedicated training this December, and up the intensity in January/February.
> 
> No need to be doing sprint workouts in the middle of August.


But the thing is I like going fast because it helps me stay focused. If I'm not pushing myself, I'd probably just get bored.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Push yourself now, yes, but ride for fun. Don't do dedicated training yet. It's set philosophy. You do not and can not train hard all year, otherwise you burn out physically and mentally very quickly.

Get a copy of The Cyclist's Training Bible by Joe Friel. It's a bit old, but it'll introduce you to more advanced ideas about training, which you can use as a springboard to develop a real training plan to get seriously fast.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

And, as an FYI, Ethan (estone2) and I will probably start our dedicated training on Dec 1 to peak for collegiate nationals, which is on May 9th.

Until then, our rides are often with groups, or just doing whatever without any structure. Having structure 365 days a year is not fun.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Start racing RFN. You do not have any speedwork. You will realize how much work you have to do on the first accelleration of a good hard race.


----------



## grayson (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok great, by December I should know everyone on the team fairly well and then I could get by with training with them. I've been very dedicated on not burning myself out, I'll throw in a few breaks days, and sometimes when I feel that I really want to ride, I'll put it off for the next day, just to keep the 'spark' alive.

What is RFN, Spunout? And 'speedwork?;' Are you refering to sprints or VO2 intervals?


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

right ****ing now


----------

